# product to seal suspended concrete from leaking into garage below



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

hi
i have a good customer that bought a house that has a garage over another garage. Water is leaking through the floor when the snow melts off the car and drips in the garage below. Most of the leaking is around the drain in the upper garage that is in the center of the floor. I cut a groove around the drain and filled it in with polyurethane caulking to see if that would help.
the slush and snow just sits on the garage floor and eventually leaks through.

The previous home owner coated the floor with a big box store epoxy coating to help the problem but that was a few years ago and the coating is wearing off.

is there any kind of coating the i could advise them about? Something like a bed liner coating or a rubber that could withstand driving on. 

thanks...........nicko


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Vulkem 350 system from Tremco.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you superseal
i just watched a video on vulkem 350 and it looks like something to look into. I will tell them to check with our local concrete supply company and ask them about it and if they could recommend someone to them to get this fixed for them.

thanks..........nicko


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

If there is vertical room, maybe an under house deck water diversion system...
There are sealants that REDUCE water flow, they are now labeled as reducing salt flow to rebars, enabling the bridge decking to last years longer between repours.... saving governments big $ on bridge repairs...

See: PaviX CCC100 by International Chem-Crete Corporation.

Super-insulating the wall(s) between the house and and unheated garage would reduce the number of defrost events that occur every winter, but the waste heat from the engine/tranny will be enough to cause problems during milder parts of the winter..

Withall the road salt in use I''d concentrate on redirecting the flow of melt brine, and saving up $ to replace the ever weaker rusty rebar in the upper slab.


----------



## acro (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like a very good product for that application.


----------

